# Mexico roosterfishing trip (PICS)



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

I am back from Mexico, what a great trip, we caught a bunch of fish I would say about 80 fish per person, 5 anglers for over 400 fish 99% release in good condition, I caught the biggest rooster fish and my good friend Capt Kirk got his first Cubera Snapper. With out a doubt this has been the best year since I been going there for the last 9 years, cant wait to go back next year, most of the rods that we use were CENTURY FMA AND FMJ custom build, reels stradic 8000, stella SW 10000 and daiwa saltist 6000, 50lb braid line and 60 lb leaders, and most popular lures were tsunami talking popper, ballyhoo, roberts ranger, ice cream cone and some metals.
And the best part off all was fishing in the company of great, great friends.

Enjoy the pics
I f you want to see videos and more pictures of this great adventure go to my youtube page, do a search for airnuts

<a href="http://s14.photobucket.com/user/AIRNUTS/media/5ed2a7d0c0c8cada56a80793157ebcc7.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a341/AIRNUTS/5ed2a7d0c0c8cada56a80793157ebcc7.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 5ed2a7d0c0c8cada56a80793157ebcc7.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s14.photobucket.com/user/AIRNUTS/media/3960abe4e850c20f9139a3757806ea82.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a341/AIRNUTS/3960abe4e850c20f9139a3757806ea82.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 3960abe4e850c20f9139a3757806ea82.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s14.photobucket.com/user/AIRNUTS/media/380bfd919ddfdea22f81470133d97ba4.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a341/AIRNUTS/380bfd919ddfdea22f81470133d97ba4.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 380bfd919ddfdea22f81470133d97ba4.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s14.photobucket.com/user/AIRNUTS/media/52d9e75f17d1ca446baa5d5c80493fce.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a341/AIRNUTS/52d9e75f17d1ca446baa5d5c80493fce.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 52d9e75f17d1ca446baa5d5c80493fce.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s14.photobucket.com/user/AIRNUTS/media/0fac2d3677febb7146444852f2923a62.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a341/AIRNUTS/0fac2d3677febb7146444852f2923a62.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 0fac2d3677febb7146444852f2923a62.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s14.photobucket.com/user/AIRNUTS/media/e8f0ba6c83e8ef1fa7f3a821c728bcb8.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a341/AIRNUTS/e8f0ba6c83e8ef1fa7f3a821c728bcb8.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo e8f0ba6c83e8ef1fa7f3a821c728bcb8.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s14.photobucket.com/user/AIRNUTS/media/ac88e115d9f1d87bca42daaa7ec04500.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a341/AIRNUTS/ac88e115d9f1d87bca42daaa7ec04500.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo ac88e115d9f1d87bca42daaa7ec04500.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s14.photobucket.com/user/AIRNUTS/media/e28d1b85c199274800ee964ed519685c.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a341/AIRNUTS/e28d1b85c199274800ee964ed519685c.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo e28d1b85c199274800ee964ed519685c.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s14.photobucket.com/user/AIRNUTS/media/e22b6eaa848181dd73fb096e9755f1d7.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a341/AIRNUTS/e22b6eaa848181dd73fb096e9755f1d7.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo e22b6eaa848181dd73fb096e9755f1d7.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s14.photobucket.com/user/AIRNUTS/media/05a91ddd3640dc7a1d69b0b04f24a289.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a341/AIRNUTS/05a91ddd3640dc7a1d69b0b04f24a289.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 05a91ddd3640dc7a1d69b0b04f24a289.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s14.photobucket.com/user/AIRNUTS/media/694ee3c84552fab6b4059549942132f9.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a341/AIRNUTS/694ee3c84552fab6b4059549942132f9.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 694ee3c84552fab6b4059549942132f9.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s14.photobucket.com/user/AIRNUTS/media/a677640f3035cc49ab132ecba02571ec.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a341/AIRNUTS/a677640f3035cc49ab132ecba02571ec.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo a677640f3035cc49ab132ecba02571ec.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s14.photobucket.com/user/AIRNUTS/media/e1cbaaceb939441c4dc296c714326795.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a341/AIRNUTS/e1cbaaceb939441c4dc296c714326795.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo e1cbaaceb939441c4dc296c714326795.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s14.photobucket.com/user/AIRNUTS/media/93030694d8f74fc6fd9a7b6b87b34aeb.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a341/AIRNUTS/93030694d8f74fc6fd9a7b6b87b34aeb.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 93030694d8f74fc6fd9a7b6b87b34aeb.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s14.photobucket.com/user/AIRNUTS/media/c834762e66d71b127714b9080b869166.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a341/AIRNUTS/c834762e66d71b127714b9080b869166.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo c834762e66d71b127714b9080b869166.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s14.photobucket.com/user/AIRNUTS/media/58a11f1fa7c8c83b525d5aad28d8188f.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a341/AIRNUTS/58a11f1fa7c8c83b525d5aad28d8188f.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 58a11f1fa7c8c83b525d5aad28d8188f.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s14.photobucket.com/user/AIRNUTS/media/a42b452fec7a64e66cd7c5504394868d.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a341/AIRNUTS/a42b452fec7a64e66cd7c5504394868d.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo a42b452fec7a64e66cd7c5504394868d.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s14.photobucket.com/user/AIRNUTS/media/af0d161b4482c0b8c04bcc4b4ba96937.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a341/AIRNUTS/af0d161b4482c0b8c04bcc4b4ba96937.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo af0d161b4482c0b8c04bcc4b4ba96937.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s14.photobucket.com/user/AIRNUTS/media/5096572edd082c8308950fac2303bc9a.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a341/AIRNUTS/5096572edd082c8308950fac2303bc9a.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 5096572edd082c8308950fac2303bc9a.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s14.photobucket.com/user/AIRNUTS/media/5ebabf0f7b1c0b0006fdcf0c55c439c4.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a341/AIRNUTS/5ebabf0f7b1c0b0006fdcf0c55c439c4.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 5ebabf0f7b1c0b0006fdcf0c55c439c4.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s14.photobucket.com/user/AIRNUTS/media/ed40474aec66b1bd040f25da4949fe10.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a341/AIRNUTS/ed40474aec66b1bd040f25da4949fe10.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo ed40474aec66b1bd040f25da4949fe10.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s14.photobucket.com/user/AIRNUTS/media/45c9a05818c7af0b34042687af6761da.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a341/AIRNUTS/45c9a05818c7af0b34042687af6761da.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 45c9a05818c7af0b34042687af6761da.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s14.photobucket.com/user/AIRNUTS/media/a94be0881c4c13d945f3559653c97331.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a341/AIRNUTS/a94be0881c4c13d945f3559653c97331.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo a94be0881c4c13d945f3559653c97331.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s14.photobucket.com/user/AIRNUTS/media/dc42c54fbd0d7cc78da65cd605f5391d.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a341/AIRNUTS/dc42c54fbd0d7cc78da65cd605f5391d.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo dc42c54fbd0d7cc78da65cd605f5391d.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s14.photobucket.com/user/AIRNUTS/media/26e2cf71ca0f446ebce6bea1e9fdddd4.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a341/AIRNUTS/26e2cf71ca0f446ebce6bea1e9fdddd4.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 26e2cf71ca0f446ebce6bea1e9fdddd4.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s14.photobucket.com/user/AIRNUTS/media/61a3a8e6d9b204303c52afeacc17fede.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a341/AIRNUTS/61a3a8e6d9b204303c52afeacc17fede.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 61a3a8e6d9b204303c52afeacc17fede.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s14.photobucket.com/user/AIRNUTS/media/702067786d6d362c164b905ec2a47f8c.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a341/AIRNUTS/702067786d6d362c164b905ec2a47f8c.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 702067786d6d362c164b905ec2a47f8c.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s14.photobucket.com/user/AIRNUTS/media/45fabea17e4d459694671d98e29406cc.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a341/AIRNUTS/45fabea17e4d459694671d98e29406cc.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 45fabea17e4d459694671d98e29406cc.jpg"/></a>


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Great pics as always.


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Great Work! I need to find a way to tag along with you guys, seems like a hella good time!


----------



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)

beautiful pics dude, nice to see you guys got on the fish!


----------



## Fishin'Beast (Jul 30, 2013)

WOW great fish!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

WOW!!! That's just awesome!!! Congrats on the catch.


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

Im heading back to Mexico for two weeks......stay tune for mega report


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Nice fish! Nice pics!!


----------



## Yuriy Zakon (Dec 7, 2015)

hi I am or rn as well any tips where to stay transportation and mor pls,I am planning to go in coming june 2016 ty


----------

